# preposto-direito do trabalho



## solange abril

bom dia!
colegas, alguém poderia me ajudar com a expressão do Direito trabalhista para o espanhol : "preposto do reclamado". Não consigo achar uma tradução exata. 
muito obrigada!


----------



## Ari RT

O preposto é o advogado que advoga (!) em nome da parte. No caso, o advogado da parte reclamada, ou seja, daquela que está no polo passivo da ação ajuizada. Mas espere que entrem os mais doutos em Direito.


----------



## Carfer

'_Preposto_', em acepção jurídica moderna, usa-se apenas no Brasil, pelo que pouco posso adiantar, a não ser que por cá o termo significa administrador, por conta do respectivo dono, de um estabelecimento comercial ou industrial e que já devem ter decorrido milénios desde que o encontrei pela última vez - e, mesmo assim, rarissimamente. Como, infelizmente, julgo que sou o único jurista que ainda por aqui anda, solange dificilmente poderá esperar mais contribuições para além da do Ari, que, tanto quanto sei, está inteiramente correcta. Apenas tenho dúvida quanto ao significado de '_reclamado_'. Em Portugal seria a parte contra quem é deduzida uma reclamação e a reclamação não é uma acção, mas um incidente dela, mas, com esse sentido, pode tratar-se, mais uma vez, de um uso especificamente brasileiro, não sei.


----------



## solange abril

Carfer said:


> '_Preposto_', em acepção jurídica moderna, usa-se apenas no Brasil, pelo que pouco posso adiantar, a não ser que por cá o termo significa administrador, por conta do respectivo dono, de um estabelecimento comercial ou industrial e que já devem ter decorrido milénios desde que o encontrei pela última vez - e, mesmo assim, rarissimamente. Como, infelizmente, julgo que sou o único jurista que ainda por aqui anda, solange dificilmente poderá esperar mais contribuições para além da do Ari, que, tanto quanto sei, está inteiramente correcta. Apenas tenho dúvida quanto ao significado de '_reclamado_'. Em Portugal seria a parte contra quem é deduzida uma reclamação e a reclamação não é uma acção, mas um incidente dela, mas, com esse sentido, pode tratar-se, mais uma vez, de um uso especificamente brasileiro, não sei.


outra vez: miutíssimo obrigada!



Ari RT said:


> O preposto é o advogado que advoga (!) em nome da parte. No caso, o advogado da parte reclamada, ou seja, daquela que está no polo passivo da ação ajuizada. Mas espere que entrem os mais doutos em Direito.


outra vez: miutíssimo obrigada!


----------



## FerGilmour

Permito-me sugerir "el patrocinante del demandado".
Em espanhol, o advogado pode se contratar tanto como patrocinante quanto como apoderado. Mas entende-se que um "abogado apoderado" é um representante legal com vínculo empregatício, ou seja, o reclamado não precisa nomear um advogado para representá-lo na instância, já tem um.
E o reclamado, aquele contra quem inicia-se ação, é a "parte demandada", ou "demandado".
Discúlpeme Carfer por entrar en el terreno que Usted domina a la perfección. Fui nombrado "Ilustríssimo (?) Perito em Espanhol" pela Primeira Vara de Família de RP-SP.


----------



## Carfer

Parabéns e o "Ilustríssimo" está muito bem aplicado (para dizer a verdade, julguei que o tratamento tinha ido na voragem da abolição dos títulos e das ciências. Pensei que só já havia "peritos" em astrologias e "geografias" da terra plana, mas que bom que ainda há em espanhol e ilustríssimo ainda por cima).  E faz muito bem em entrar porque, pelo que me toca, sei pouco ou nada do direito hispânico. É que uma coisa é conhecer minimamente o direito português e, a partir dele, chegar às figuras paralelas que interessam às respostas, outra coisa são os usos e os particularismos locais que só a prática permite conhecer. Para que o panorama fique então completo, o termo equivalente em Portugal é '_mandatário/a_' (no uso comum um falso amigo), podendo igualmente ser _'patrono_'. E o '_demandado/a_' (que também se pode dizer em português de Portugal), é _ 'o réu'/'a ré' _(tecnicamente, só no cível, no uso comum também no criminal).


----------



## FerGilmour

Carfer, isso de "Ilustríssimo" soa a século XIX, mas no direito brasileiro, por exemplo, eu tinha que me dirigir ao juiz chamando-o de "Meritíssimo". Tratamentos completamente anacrônicos.


----------



## Carfer

FerGilmour said:


> Carfer, isso de "Ilustríssimo" soa a século XIX, mas no direito brasileiro, por exemplo, eu tinha que me dirigir ao juiz chamando-o de "Meritíssimo". Tratamentos completamente anacrônicos.



Não mais do que o uso de '_Señoria_' em espanhol, por exemplo, e não tenho dado por nenhuma pressão para acabar com ele. E o mesmo se passa em Portugal, também lhes chamamos _'Meritíssimo_' sem que isso cause incómodo a quem tem de o usar no dia a dia. É um tratamento como qualquer outro, neste caso com raiz numa tradição que vem de séculos, e deixar ou proibir o uso de um para passar a usar outro não muda nada de essencial. Honestamente, acho que a crítica das formas de tratamento, que, aliás, é recorrente neste forum e quase sempre vem acompanhada de algum sarcasmo, erra o alvo. Em pouco ou nada contribui para o avanço da igualdade e para o reconhecimento e o respeito da dignidade de todos. Dar melhores condições de vida e acabar com a diferença pornográfica entre os imensamente ricos e os extremamente pobres, dar educação e cultura a todos, isso sim, muda, mas, quando se quer defender o status quo e atirar poeira para os olhos dos incautos, recorre-se à demagogia. Ataca-se o acessório (no caso os tratamentos) para manter o que importa. A mim tanto me dá chamar ao juiz _'Meritíssimo_' ou '_Excelentíssimo_' como '_Senhor_', termo que, de resto, bem vistas as coisas, significa na sua raiz uma relação de domínio e, pela mesma lógica, talvez também devesse ser abolido. Mas alguém pensa em substitui-lo por '_tu_'? Eu trato alguns juízes por _'tu_', quando são amigos ou colegas do tempo de faculdade, mas é fora da sala de audiências ou quando não estão em exercício de funções. Quando estão em exercício de funções não é à pessoa X ou Y  que me dirijo (que até pode ser, efectivamente, uma grande m... e o oposto do '_Excelentíssimo_' que lhe propinamos), é a um órgão do Estado e o tratamento que lhes dou não é mais do que a manifestação de respeito que a função exige, razão que vale igualmente para os restantes participantes do órgão, peritos incluídos (já vê que o seu '_Ilustríssimo_' se justifica plenamente). E o que digo não se restringe às funções estaduais, mas a outras instituições ('_Reverendo_', por exemplo). Mas, se vamos pelo caminho da abolição, porque não extinguir também todas as formas de delicadeza (_'caro', 'prezado', 'querido'_ e outras que tais, simples formalidades que muitas vezes escondem pura hipocrisia)?


----------



## solange abril

FerGilmour said:


> Permito-me sugerir "el patrocinante del demandado".
> Em espanhol, o advogado pode se contratar tanto como patrocinante quanto como apoderado. Mas entende-se que um "abogado apoderado" é um representante legal com vínculo empregatício, ou seja, o reclamado não precisa nomear um advogado para representá-lo na instância, já tem um.
> E o reclamado, aquele contra quem inicia-se ação, é a "parte demandada", ou "demandado".
> Discúlpeme Carfer por entrar en el terreno que Usted domina a la perfección. Fui nombrado "Ilustríssimo (?) Perito em Espanhol" pela Primeira Vara de Família de RP-SP.


muito obrigada FerGilmour! Paz!


----------



## Carfer

solange abril said:


> Paz!



Penso que FerGilmour não percebeu que eu não estava a falar dele nem a fazer nenhum comentário pessoal, apenas a dizer o que penso desta preocupação actual com os tratamentos, da extraordinária importância que se lhes atribui e do levar à letra o significado das palavras que os integram.


----------



## FerGilmour

Solamente quise decir que conocía el tema por haber recibido, en razón de mi trabajo, dicho nombramiento; del cual yo mismo me burlé con el "(?)" que le agregué. Nunca tuve otro ánimo que el de ayudar. Paz siempre por mi parte. 
Cálidos saludos. 
Fernando


----------



## solange abril

FerGilmour said:


> Solamente quise decir que conocía el tema por haber recibido, en razón de mi trabajo, dicho nombramiento; del cual yo mismo me burlé con el "(?)" que le agregué. Nunca tuve otro ánimo que el de ayudar. Paz siempre por mi parte.
> Cálidos saludos.
> Fernando


gracias! paz!


----------



## solange abril

Carfer said:


> Penso que FerGilmour não percebeu que eu não estava a falar dele nem a fazer nenhum comentário pessoal, apenas a dizer o que penso desta preocupação actual com os tratamentos, da extraordinária importância que se lhes atribui e do levar à letra o significado das palavras que os integram.


obrigada! paz!


----------

